# punk on p-fish



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

check it out

jason490 Posted: May 4 2003, 09:06 PM 
ain't it funny when 10 year olds get riled up, lol.

Things we know about NITROFISH

1)He is an idiot
2)He failed spelling 10 years in a row
3)He is an idiot
4)He has 4.95 invested in his tanks
5)Refer to #4, that is his life savings
6)He is an idiot
7)That about sums it up

jason490 Posted: May 4 2003, 09:06 PM

Member

Group: Registered
Posts: 124
Member No.: 2882
Joined: 5-February 03

Oh by the way,

Where would one go to receive a degree in "Piranha Science" ROFLMAO,

Moron...........

By the way, that nitrofish legend site you have up, that friggin guy has not won a drag race since the dinosaur cum wore off your teeth nitrofish

let the bashing begin!!!all members of predatoryfish.net please feel free to put this bozo in his place.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

What an idiot, and can we say an imature moron.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

what a friggen rehab.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

black/white piranha debate guy does it again


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

just look past it man, I have learned my lesson with pissing matches, they arent worth the effort or time


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I delt with this clown before on his S. Niger thread. You could search back a month or so for it but it is not worth the effort. He is a complete idiot.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

hahaha i just read the rest of them. yea next time i will take his advice buy a $300 rhom and put it in a 100g that i filled up the same day and see how well the fish does.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> nitrofish Posted on May 5 2003, 01:26 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> check it out
> 
> ...


As is usual for these type of tadpoles, when they cannot substantiate their claims, they quickly resort to name calling. That is atypical reply from someone with limited vocabulary and lack of true scientific knowledge, much less knowledge on every day fish care.

Not worth the effort to reply to on Predatory Fish.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

just makes me want to reach thru the screen and choke the little punk.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

I dont even bother with that site.
I am not dissing it, its just that everything I already need is here and on other forums that are not P specific.
rock on Pfury


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think he will get his own on pfish. Already the posts are piling up on this POS.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

he was definitely being a jackass, but nonetheless, I think that list of insults he sent at you are quite amusing


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Sounds lile an ass.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

yea he is , i saw the thing about the S. Niger. it was funny.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

People like that do it for the pleasure of pissing people off, ignoring them would be the best way to get even


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

no i think stringing them up by their toenails would be though.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

this isn't the first time jason strike through,,with a stick in his ass...


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> he was definitely being a jackass, but nonetheless, I think that list of insults he sent at you are quite amusing


 hey! :sad:

I don't have dinosaur cum on my teeth.








you got to admit thats a lame insult


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

get him nitro ......get himm...


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

thePACK said:


> get him nitro ......get himm...


ROFL


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> I dont even bother with that site.
> I am not dissing it, its just that everything I already need is here and on other forums that are not P specific.
> rock on Pfury


 exactly!!!!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

That guy is always causing problems glad he is staying over there quick everybody turns the lights out and hide


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Yeah, that kid is a wicked assbag. Pretty much everyone on pfish hates him.

mark


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

That guy pissed me off on that thread. I had your back in the thread Nitro! I hope he never comes here.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I hope he never comes here.










I think we all agree


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I hope he never comes here.


 What would it matter anyways: he'll get his sorry ass banned so fast he wouldn't even know what hit him.....


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

I thought it was pretty funny. Sometimes you just have to laugh at arrogant twats.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I think that he might be too ignorant to be arrogant, lol.

Mark


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

If you can be both I nominate him as the poster child.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

can we do a preemptive ban... to prevent him from ever even making it here?











> just like it took grosse gurke 15 years to get a digital camera, I rest my case, McDonalds does not pay so well does it?
> 
> 
> > Hey Gross, I hope your not going to let him get away with that.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> can we do a preliminary ban... to prevent him from ever even making it here?


 We can also hire someone..............................


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You mean like a preemptive ban?








I for one think it would be funny if he made his way over hear. Knowing how stupid this dude is, I dont think he would last very long here, especially with Frank.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I was just in the middle of changing it when i saw your corection (brain fart)







That guy sucks.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Someone should lure him over here.... " hey jason, we are looking for a real experienced piranha keeper like yourself, you should come on over and spread the misinformation... i mean knowledge. "


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Judazzz said:


> BDKing57 said:
> 
> 
> > can we do a preliminary ban... to prevent him from ever even making it here?
> ...


 I take checks only.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

they closed it so i couldn't bash on em to. it's finals week so i am not on top of my forum game right now, but the next jerk is going down! (verbally that is







)

Joe


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Im all finished with finals... so im ready to do some bashing


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> Im all finished with finals... so im ready to do some bashing


 let the games begin


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

The games wont be going for too long.. I gotta start work soon. Im going to be tracing terrorist and drug lord money trails this summer. Then back to finish one more year of college.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Playin the RB6 I see.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> That guy pissed me off on that thread. I had your back in the thread Nitro! I hope he never comes here.


 thanks x.

I don't understand why he isn't banned.he's going to ruin that site.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

i dont think he actually keeps fish, sounds like the dude that works in one of my lfs!


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > That guy pissed me off on that thread. I had your back in the thread Nitro! I hope he never comes here.
> ...


 More for entertainment value. He has absolutely no power to damage the site at all. We've endured worse than him in the past and came out way ahead, the only thing he can do is get people to take him too seriously (like you're doing). So he called you an idiot? Well 3 times, that was a bit much considering you're only a 2x idiot.







Just messin around man, let it go, he's just an SP (stupid person) pining for attention.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

You have to admit it is threads like that that put a little excitement in forum posting though.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> You have to admit it is threads like that that put a little excitement in forum posting though.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> can we do a preemptive ban... to prevent him from ever even making it here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

you guys are still talking about this


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> you guys are still talking about this


 Yeah really! Since when do butthole surfers like Jason deserve this much attention....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

<~~~~~~ Someone shoot me, I ahave become such an AquaRank whore!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sorry: too obvious


----------



## BlazedSpecV (Apr 28, 2003)

i thought i was the punk assh*le on piranha fury, as every claims i am?

-james


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

BlazedSpecV said:


> i thought i was the punk assh*le on piranha fury, as every claims i am?
> 
> -james


 Dont worry James, you are....This guy is on a different web site.


----------



## BlazedSpecV (Apr 28, 2003)

you know what they say, every forum has their own personal assh*le! i guess im piranha-fury's assh*le

-james


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

BlazedSpecV said:


> you know what they say, every forum has their own personal assh*le! i guess im piranha-fury's assh*le
> 
> -james


 Now thats something to strive for.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

while we have a member of the month we should have an asshole of the month...hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..who could we pick??????


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

I really think that we should get this guy to post on p-fury. I would love to start f*cking with him. These are the kind of thingsw that spice up the board and put a smile on my face.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

all i can say is that bloke is a fing tit who needs a really good kicking
dixon


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Yeah really! Since when do butthole surfers like Jason deserve this much attention....


 Judazz is right this










































doesnot deserve this kind of attention even if it is negative and even if he is the














that he is


----------



## jason490 (May 8, 2003)

:rasp:


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

huk


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Jason,
You finaly found us


----------



## jason490 (May 8, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Jason,
> You finaly found us


 Yes I did. I'm just lookin for some ass.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

hmmmm....... 
Well, we dont have many ladies here...unless you swing the other way? Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## jason490 (May 8, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> hmmmm.......
> Well, we dont have many ladies here...unless you swing the other way? Not that there is anything wrong with that.


 Check out my signate big boy


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

jason490 said:


> Check out my signate big boy


 HMmm, interesting. Anyways...

Hey Jason. I see that you finally decided to check out pfury.

~Dj


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

jason490 said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > hmmmm.......
> ...


 then this ain't the jason from pfish ....


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

ah, PACKS almost certainly right. Hey dude nice spoof but uhm u got a little TOO much heart in this anti-jason stuff...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> swing the other way? Not that there is anything wrong with that.


 did you take this line from seinfeld


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

jason490 said:


> Check out my signate big boy


 Welcome to pfury Jason, you will find a lot of people to shoot down your bogus theories here as well.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

uMm..okay then I guess Jason is not really here. Just someone messin around. Must be really bored, or have alot of time on thier hands.

~Dj


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

uhhhhhhhhhh..welcome i guess


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

welcome who?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> welcome who?


jason....u numbnuts


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

but hes a fake! hes some other member who decided to make a new sn in an effort to insult... as you pointed out.

maybe your just a DUMB FISH, OR OCTUPUS ior whatever the f*ck. and im trying to hit 500 posts tonite


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I think its him.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> but hes a fake! hes some other member who decided to make a new sn in an effort to insult... as you pointed out.
> 
> maybe your just a DUMB FISH, OR OCTUPUS ior whatever the f*ck. and im trying to hit 500 posts tonite










kiss my a$$...haha


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> you guys are still talking about this


 Get a load of this. After a posting a "piranha muzzle" thread Nate thinks you are all being silly!


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Life is full of irony, is it not?

No he doesn't deserve all the attention but it's just so fun laughing at his expense.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I think its him.


 check IP addy with Neo that would confirm it


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Welcome aboard, Jason


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Pretty clever...


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

he could be in prime contention for the "I'm as cool as a boner in sweatpants" award...xenons favorite award


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

leave the kid alone he's 10 ok he's not old enough to understand that you shouldnt piss off people that are olde then you he just doesnt get it so leave him alone!!!!!!! yes he sounds like a dick but you are giving him attention that he doesnt deserve.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

we know he is at least 15 years old since he has been keeping piranha for that long


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Come on, the guy's a fuckin' idiot. Don't let yourself get pissed off over a moron's worthless thoughts.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

He's been keeping fish for over 20 years and has never had one die! He must have plastic fish.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i hope it is him so we can let the ass kicking begin








dixon


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

whoops almost forgot 
WELCOME JASON you rule.......................NOT
dixon


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Psssst....it's not.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Jason enters pfury stage right.......


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Jason enters pfury stage right.......


 hahaha..nice one mike


----------

